
Can co-working and co-living coexist? - maperez
https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/06/06/realtex-san-francisco-office-housing-co-working.html?ana=e_sfbt_bn_breakingnews&u=ZctKhHlb6O3iUIycV8Z0zA0fc6f44d&t=1528305720&j=81993211
======
Ghostwriter1
This could make the move to sf bearable.

[https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/06/06/rea...](https://www.bizjournals.com/sanfrancisco/news/2018/06/06/realtex-
san-francisco-office-housing-co-working.html)

